# EXE starten



## Newbi (15. Feb 2004)

Hallo ich alle scripte ausprobirt aber keins lief bei mir immer fehlet entweder ein ";" oder "´)" 
neija ich möcht ein java script in meinen Hompage einbinden so das automatich einen Exe datei gestarten wid Die exe ist im selben ordner wie die page oder in einen unterordner der sich "A" nennt die exe heißt dan schlicht "A.EXE". 
Könnt ihr mir helfen dieses problem zu lösen. 
ps Bin völlig neu auf diesem gebit und habe keine Kenntnise 
MFG 
Robin Imhof


----------



## hephaistos (15. Feb 2004)

hallo,

auch wenn du ein js findest, geht das nicht so einfach, da ein browser das natürlich meldet -> eh klar, sonst könnte man ALLE Daten des Users auslesen, sachen installieren etc...

ciao


----------



## Newbi (15. Feb 2004)

könnte man das irgendwie vielleicht doch machen weil ich wollte meine Frunde etwas ärgern.
mfg
Robin


----------



## tomkruse (16. Feb 2004)

Hi!

Das geht so nicht. Sonst könnte ja jeder eine Exe in seine Homepage einbauen um Leute zu ärgern. Stell Dir vor, Du gehst nichtsahnend auf eine Website und von dort aus wird eine Exe auf Deinen Rechner kopiert, die Dir beim Netbanking über die Schulter sieht und all Deine Codes mitprotokolliert ... nicht auszudenken wenn sowas möglich wäre!

Cu - Tom.


----------



## bygones (16. Feb 2004)

*kopfkratz*

weswegen sonst sollte man eine exe datei auf seine hp stellen - dubios  ???:L  :?:


----------



## Newbi (16. Feb 2004)

Das kann ich euch sagen ich will meinem kumpel den Rechner runterfahren


----------



## bygones (16. Feb 2004)

weiß er das auch  :wink: 

nein ernsthaft - das wird nicht so einfach gehen - also auf alle Fälle nicht mit JavaScript !


----------



## Campino (17. Feb 2004)

Es stand bestimmt schon hundert mal hier:
JAVA != JAVASCRIPT

oder für Basic-programmierer:

JAVA <>JAVASCRIPT

Deine Frage hat hier also *eigentlich* nichts zu suchen...

Aber eine .exe starten ist *fast* kein Problem:

 :arrow: Binde doch nenn ActiveX-Steuerelement ein(ActiveX ist Microsofts Antwort auf Applets, hat also zigtausend Sicherheitslücken :wink: , ist nicht Plattformunabhängig und auch so sch***, aber dafür sollte es reichen). Eventuell muss man fürs runterfahren des Rechners irgend eins von Microsofts Lieblingsprodukten(Sicherheitslücken)    nutzen, aber frag dich mal rum inne Hackerszene. Ärgerlich nur, wenn dein Kumpel Linux hat...(...aber dann bringt dir ne .exe eh nichts...)


----------

